# Dressers



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished up a pair of dressers for the guest bedrooms. Kept the design simple.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice, John. I really like the color choice. And, personally, I like simple designs (maybe, it's because I'm a simple guy). Good Job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are fantastic. I especially like the matching sharks. :yes:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

john, nice work. I need to build a couple of those. They turned out real nice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Nice job on the dressers. They look nice. I was going to say 'how much for the sharks?'. I like them too.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

John,
Those are real nice, I too like simple designs:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice Job....They look good!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. They look great. How did you get your sharks to stand on their tails like that? Mine just lie around and do nothing. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I got the sharks at a Dave and Buster's a few years back. I'm a Jimmy Buffett fan so they seemed appropriate.


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know if i like people like you or not.....

Explanation.
1> wife sees the pics and likes them. 
But I don't have table saw, router , joiner , skill saw good chance to get a few kind words in toward a purchase. 
2> Skill is also needed, but cant be purchased. :laughing: That is the real problem.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

dollis said:


> I don't know if i like people like you or not.....
> 
> Explanation.
> 1> wife sees the pics and likes them.
> ...


Dollis, You sound like a dumbass, what do you do with your free time....Yap and a forum you know nothin about and watch Futurama......
You prob need to by your wife a toy too....


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

Most of my tools were lost in a tornado a few years ago. I have not been able to replace them due to a three month stay in the hospital and inpatient rehab and racked up over $420,000.00 in bills. I do turning now for fun but just that. Sorry if my sons choice for an icon troubles you.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

YouNGwOOd said:


> Dollis, You sound like a dumbass, what do you do with your free time....Yap and a forum you know nothin about and watch Futurama......
> You prob need to by your wife a toy too....


Wow, I thought we were above name calling. Kinda harsh.
Ken


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

What Ken said.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sorry*

I apologize to everyone for the name calling, it wasn't cool. I also sent him a reply to the private message he sent me apologizing for it. I just took his reply in my railroad thread the wrong way. My bad. He could have gave a compliment or somthin', but its cool.

Youngwood


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice dressers. Look like a perfect match.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful work. I like 'em. 
Bed side tables next?:yes:


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Beautiful work. I like 'em.
> Bed side tables next?:yes:


Great minds think alike! Actually I did the bedside tables first.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Nice work John*

You are a credit to the great state of Texas.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If my wife sees those bedside tables, I'm gonna be busy for a while. :laughing:
Great job. Love the style.
By the way, where are the sharks in these pictures? LOL
Ken


----------

